# what do you eat on your trips?



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I am so sick of buying fast food and letting it sit for over 6 hours before eating. Or eating chef boyarde out the can cold. 

Usually i would get chipotle or popeyes or pizza and eat one of those 3 on the way. And pick up one of the 3 close to my destination. And i wont eat the 2nd meal until 6 hrs or so has gone through. In order to pace it out and be able to make it home without starving. 

I fish a 2 day 1 night trip. Always. i also sleep in the car. No suv or truck. So i just lay the seat back. But in sedans you have to put the backseats down for your 6 ft rods to fit. So your seat doesnt go down that far.... Pretty bad nights rest. 

But i can do something about the food though. 

I was thinking of buying a coleman stove. I have a regular gas burner but i need to build a metal contraption that will wall off the wild winds of the sea. 

I had in mind of bringing ramen noodles. And if i catch fish to batter them and fry them. Also just pan sear in butter and garlic. Or make fish hash with potatoes, garlic, butter, and bell peppers. 

And baking chickpeas with old bay the day before as a snack. 

I usually buy strawberry yogurt chewy bars at walmart to suffice as breakfast. 1 gallon of gatorade and 1 gallon of drinking water. 

The recipies arent exactly what i am after. But more so how you guys deal with feeding yourself. and i am not lighting a burner in my trunk to fend of wind. Hell no. 

Ive had to light a lantern that way once though... Before i bought those anti wind lighters...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

It takes 2 hrs 30 mins to get there. And there is a no mans land for 45 mins. After that point there aint **** to buy as food. Im not wasting 1 hour and 30 mins. 

Dont know what foods keep. Other than jerky. And i would rather eat chef boyarde out the can cold than eat an entire pack of jerky for dinner and fart out the top cap of st helens.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

:beer: opcorn: :spam:


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I take a cooler, frozen 20oz bottles of water as my ice. (which slowly turn into drinking water) you can pack all kinds of food in there...Cold cuts, little bottles of milk for cereal, your leftover pizza, cold fried chicken, fruit...endless possibilities...No cooler still has a bunch of choices. PB&J, a can of tuna fish and a pack of mayo = tuna sammiches , crackers ( with cheese from afore mentioned cooler) ....one thing I haven't tried but might are some of the MRE's from a camping store.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

speckhunter80 said:


> :beer: opcorn: :spam:



I do like spam, and i have eaten it cold out the can and all its slime goodness. But we are trying to not live like savages. And that was when my family was poor.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

dialout said:


> I take a cooler, frozen 20oz bottles of water as my ice. (which slowly turn into drinking water) you can pack all kinds of food in there...Cold cuts, little bottles of milk for cereal, your leftover pizza, cold fried chicken, fruit...endless possibilities...No cooler still has a bunch of choices. PB&J, a can of tuna fish and a pack of mayo = tuna sammiches , crackers ( with cheese from afore mentioned cooler) ....one thing I haven't tried but might are some of the MRE's from a camping store.


So you never eat anything warm?

I like the pb&j. Or the tuna sandwich mix. 

Italian pasta or the pasta salad. Mmm. Those are nice cold.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

They make small stoves you can plug into your cigarette lighter. I haven't used them but they would probably heat up some water for a cup of noodles or a can of soup or other stuff.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

MRE's are actually pretty good depending on which entree you choose. All you need to do to cook it is add water. Those suckers get HOT so be careful.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

dialout said:


> one thing I haven't tried but might are some of the MRE's from a camping store.


Military MRE's come with a chemical heater pack that you just add water to. Not rocket science on assembling the meal in the heater pack, but do follow the instructions exactly. MRE's are certainly an improvement from the C-rats us old dogs used to eat.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think we are going in the right direction here....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

If you can build a fire.

I go with fire roasted hotdog, pork & beans with chopped onions and baked potatoes with sour cream and butter.

You can also try the canned chicken, sardines/herring and crackers.

If you get a Coleman stove or one of those wind proof hiker stoves, canned soup/stew is good.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It depends on how long I'm going to be out. I try to maximize my time on the water actually fishing so anything quick works for me. For short jaunts, I eat before i fish and then get a snack or lunch/dinner/whatever after on the drive home. For longer sessions, I've been known to bust out the burner, cast iron pans and whip up bacon/eggs/hash or burgers and even steaks once or twice. For those long trips when the bites are few and far between, cooking stuff makes the time go by. You can get one of those butane stoves from the Asian supermarkets around NOVA and a metal wind screen that helps to block the wind. Couple that with a cast iron pan (which should be scrubbed out and rinsed after use and reheated to dry, negating the need for soap) and you can make a lot of stuff. Burgers and steaks are a real treat during those long trips.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I just picked up a portable propane grill off amazon for $23 shipped.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

+1 on MREs! 

I used to do the same sorts of trips you mention, and food was a weak point. I found that even if I brought a bunch of stuff to prepare (burger meat, potatoes, onions, seasoning, single burner Coleman and a frying pan), I ended up just eating canned food to save as much time as possible to fish. We would always have a cooler full of beer that didn't get touched much either. When we got back to the dorm after the fishing trip, we would have a big party and drink the leftover beer and eat the leftover food, so it worked out. I would This was when I was in my late teens/early twenties, so I may not be as fish-driven if I were to do such a trip today. 

I have taken up eating MREs for hunting and fishing trips now. They are GREAT, filling, offer some variety, and for the most part taste great. I would carry a case of those on a fishing trip were I to do it over again. You can even heat them up if the fishing is really crappy for awhile, or if you value food enough to give up fishing long enough to prepare it to some extent. 


Side note, I once lived on bologna sandwiches for two days and it was around a year before I could eat another one.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

I also try to maximize my fishing time so I keep a supply of carb, fiber, and protein rich bars, jerky, and trail mixes to take on trips. If I have time before I'll pack sandwiches (pb&j, ham/turkey n cheese, etc) or pick up some vietnamese subs. I usually don't get that hungry as long as I'm actively fishing though, mostly eat and drink just for sustenance. 

Some of the fellas suggested MREs which are just great depending on the type but the only thing I would mention is check the sodium content as some of the meals have ridiculous amounts of salt.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a small folding table that turns into a camp kitchen. When open it will hold my camp grill. Nice setup and can cook what every I want. But for long car rides or short hunting or fishing trips I stick with pepperoni rolls. You can get them anywhere around home but when out of town I'll make them my self. Get some bread dough and make some fist size balls, stuff with pepperoni, let them raise and bake. Will keep for several days.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well we've gone from what #line, what weights and what kind of hooks, to what do I eat. I wonder how some of you people find your way to the coast.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When I use to rough it cold fried chicken was a staple and pop tarts and anything that didn't need frozen  now with the Shooters mobile command post life is much better


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang someday. I will have a full size pick up and tow a trailer.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Well we've gone from what #line, what weights and what kind of hooks, to what do I eat. I wonder how some of you people find your way to the coast.


Thanks for the contribution. You should become a detective.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Buy a power converter for your car then you need no gas ,grills, pans ,lighters,wind protecterrs etc. then you can bring a small George foreman. Best part is only one thing to bring and wash. You can cook anything from there basically. Plus a coffee maker if you want. Tv or whatever depending on size converter. There not much for a decent size one.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess it depends on who is going. If it is just my cousin and I then we travel light in the food department, jerky/ beef sticks, maybe a store bought sandwich, and water or tea. If the women are going it becomes a freaking expedition. If they had their way it would be a five course meal with a wait staff.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Dave.b said:


> I guess it depends on who is going. If it is just my cousin and I then we travel light in the food department, jerky/ beef sticks, maybe a store bought sandwich, and water or tea. If the women are going it becomes a freaking expedition. If they had their way it would be a five course meal with a wait staff.


So true...


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Beer


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

MRE's that I had were the first Gen. Much better then the Old C-Rats we had up to then. Ate them on all my hunting and fishing trips when I was stationed in Alaska.(Ft.Wainwright)
I'd still eat them .Never had the heeters that would have been nice ,ate them cold and still liked them.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vienna sausages, potted meat, crackers, all washed down with ice cold "barley pop"
js


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a small weber propane grill. Hotdogs, hamburgers, chicken, mostly.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> It depends on how long I'm going to be out. I try to maximize my time on the water actually fishing so anything quick works for me. For short jaunts, I eat before i fish and then get a snack or lunch/dinner/whatever after on the drive home. For longer sessions, I've been known to bust out the burner, cast iron pans and whip up bacon/eggs/hash or burgers and even steaks once or twice. For those long trips when the bites are few and far between, cooking stuff makes the time go by. You can get one of those butane stoves from the Asian supermarkets around NOVA and a metal wind screen that helps to block the wind. Couple that with a cast iron pan (which should be scrubbed out and rinsed after use and reheated to dry, negating the need for soap) and you can make a lot of stuff. Burgers and steaks are a real treat during those long trips.


Damn, I'm fishing with you next time. The only thing missing from your BBQ fishing trip is some Korean short ribs.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

In my back pack I stash two bottles of Gatorade, burritos and cookies.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 for MREs. New ones are a HUGE improvement, and are specifically engineered for exactly this purpose.

Heat up a _Chicken with Tomatoes and Feta_ and tell me it isn't delicious.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Espresso said:


> Damn, I'm fishing with you next time. The only thing missing from your BBQ fishing trip is some Korean short ribs.


Have a portable charcoal grill for that too!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AtlantaKing said:


> Have a portable charcoal grill for that too!


We do tend to eat pretty well when we go feeshin.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

HuskyMD said:


> We do tend to eat pretty well when we go feeshin.


Haha im trying to eat like that, but seems like i have to give the MREs a shot. Thanks guys. Picked up some good ideas.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

js1172 said:


> Vienna sausages, potted meat, crackers, all washed down with ice cold "barley pop"
> js


This when I was single or am with a buddy. But when with the wife and kids could be anything from fried chicken, sandwiches, pasta salad.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I take 2 coldcuts , sunflower seeds, gatorade, juice , and chips ahoy for overnight. On a boat ill take whatever i desire if they have a microwave. I usually eat before i leave and im good for quite a while. If i have my son or wife i need a extra cooler for food and one for fish.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you going there to fish..or to cook???  Get the convenience" crap! If you want to go on a picnic...bring the wife/significant other and kids (if available). Fill the picnic basket with wine, cheese, and assorted sausages! Maybe some sparkling water would work, too! Otherwise, stick with "beenie-weenies", MRE's, and/or bologna and bread! Vienna sausages aren't bad either, along with some hot sauce! Shooter's cold chicken idea is also a good bet!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

make some roasted red pepper soup it tastes great cold, bring some bacon bits to throw on top of it and you can throw it in a coffee cup, not that i go on fishing trips like that but seems it would be a good option


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Everything from MRE's to smoked meats that I have brought. The one constant is a cup of coffee.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Everything from MRE's to smoked meats that I have brought. The one constant is a cup of coffee.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Im glad I ran into this thread. I had no idea MREs were available to the public! Love those things. Used to eat them at home instead of what mom was cookin lol

Anyhow, for long trips we would to bring a portable charcoal grill(about 20 inches in diameter). During slack tide or at night on low tide, we'd grill burgers, hot dogs and bacon and have one hell of a meal along with the beer we bring. But that was years ago. The older I get, the lazier I am and less enthusiastic about my meals. Now we found it much easier to just buy cold cuts and random snacks on our way to our destination. I havent had a good meal on my trips in awhile... it seems i eat just to avoid starvation.

Anyhow, I just may have some MREs this Sunday if I can find them soon enough!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Just a little "hardcore" tip for those who fish AI. That shovel you carry, heated in your campfire is great for grilling fresh caught fish. I can usually find some salt, pepper, and ketchup in the truck


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe not for every body but I do a good bit of canning, all my deer meat 
gets canned and any meats I find on a great sale. One of my faverits is canned corned beef,
I'll take a few jars of what ever meat I feel like and a few jars of veggies. This time of year 
you can put your choice of dinner jars on the dash bourd of your truck and by dinner time
its plenty hot enough to enjoy. in cooler mounths you still get a realy nice meal from a jar.
I can stew aswell. A pint jar each of chicken or deer, beets and asparagus. Yall should give it shot!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what ever my wife cooks or buys


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pork chops! Anyone who knows me knows this is truth!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

when we're at the beach it's all about the crockpot


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Sardines and cold beer are a solid option. Louisiana hot sauce and lemon are amongst my favorites.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

drumchaser said:


> Sardines and cold beer are a solid option. Louisiana hot sauce and lemon are amongst my favorites.


+1 on the sardines in Louisiana hot sauce. on warm days tuna salad tastes like a bait cooler to me.
js


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Rad said:


> Just a little "hardcore" tip for those who fish AI. That shovel you carry, heated in your campfire is great for grilling fresh caught fish. I can usually find some salt, pepper, and ketchup in the truck


What do hardcore AI guys need a shovel for? 

Let me guess, is it when nature calls? The old school dig and flip? Ever krinkle a peice of paper so much it turned soft like charmin ultra?


----------

